# POOR RESULTS: Gliptone 'Liquid Leather' on Baseball Leather



## rachelc

I must say that after two lengthily sessions applying the Gliptone Liquid Leather on my Baseball Leather steering wheel, door inserts and seats I'm starting to worry...

The areas worst affected with creases and/or cracks are starting to turn dark in colour. The baseball colour is coming off on my cloth (steering wheel mainly), I'm not sure this is meant to happen?

After plenty of time to dry out the leather still maintains this dark 'stained' appearance.

Should I avoid using LL on areas where creases/cracks exist?

Is there anyone else who has used tis product successfully on he baseball option?

Rachel C x


----------



## Hipflyguy

Free bump, cos I'd like to know if using Liquid Leather is an issue on baseball...

Rachel is it really Liquid leather? cos that's made by Gliptone, Meguiars make this:
http://www.elkparts.com/car-care/interi ... p2612.html


----------



## rachelc

Sorry, have edited originial post... Got my Meguires and my Gliptone mixed up! lol

Definitely the offical Liquid Leather by Gliptone.

Soz


----------



## MrHooky

What are you applying it with and how are you cleaning the leather? My only thought it that the dirt which you are cleaning away from the non creased leather is just sitting in the creases instead.

I don't have the instructions with me although I'm pretty sure it was something like wipe the leather with warm damp cloth, apply cleaner over area, leave for 5 mins, then wipe away. Personally I used a leather shoe brush in the five minutes 'sitting' time to get into the cracks and get the dirt out. Then wipe all the muck and cleaner away after the 5 mins or so.

Seems weird to be getting leather colour come away. Mine is silver so I wouldn't have seen it on the light cloths I was using. Not sure if any of the black leather folks reported anything similar&#8230;


----------



## Sublime

I've had no problems cleaning the red leather on my TT, if anything it came up looking more vibrant after I'd finished, and I don't remember seeing any leather colour being left on the cloth. Have you tried giving Gliptone a call to see if they can help?


----------



## mav696

I'd go along with the comment about the dirt being pushed into the cracks and creases. Try one of the creases, try heating the area slightly first ( I tend to use a hairdryer ) to open up the leather then try putting some cleaner on and agitate it with a brush and then wipe down.


----------



## ScoobyTT

rachelc said:


> I must say that after two lengthily sessions applying the Gliptone Liquid Leather on my Baseball Leather steering wheel, door inserts and seats I'm starting to worry...
> 
> The areas worst affected with creases and/or cracks are starting to turn dark in colour. The baseball colour is coming off on my cloth (steering wheel mainly), I'm not sure this is meant to happen?


Are you using the cleaner (orangey, translucent) or just the feeder (beige, opaque, stinks)? It's not too unusual for dye to be removed from leather when cleaning it, but if you're just using the feeder then you're not going to be cleaning the leather as much as feeding it and moving the dirt around.

This could explain why the cracks are getting darker, if they're collecting dirt moved around by the oils etc. in the product. What sort of timescale are you talking about though? Do they get darker straight away from the dampness of the substance, and then dry out ok? If so that's fine. If they get immediately darker and stay like it that's odd. If they're getting darker over time after cleaning, it could be the rough surface of the cracks attracting dirt/colours from your clothing.


----------



## wallstreet

1. How did you start the clean?
2. You need a mild cleaner, this is the first step,
3. After cleaner use a new cloth with the liquid leather.

Sounds like you are just shifting the dirt out, then it gets into the creases.

Any pictures?

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_jf9dnw ... tube_gdata

The above is an example of what you should be doing. I use gliptone and it is a reputable nourisher.

--


----------



## rachelc

I'm using the following products:









I've tried to take some piccies but they're not very clear. They do give you the idea though.



















I'm more worried about the steering wheel and seats than the handle.

This is the method I used...

- Good rub down with soft cloth and hot water

- Worked the cleaner into the leather using combination of soft cloth and a nail brush.

- Allowed the cleaner to soak in for short period before wiping off.

- Repeated cleaning pocess a few times. Results were not improving.

- Allowed to dry. Then applied conditioner.

-


----------



## wallstreet

Love your baseball leather there.

I want you to get proper professional advice, you went by the code ie how it is meant to be applied.

*Call them tomorrow: *GLIPSTONE sales and technical enquiries please contact: +44 (0)1706 819365 or by email at [email protected]

Email him above with the pictures and the link you sent. I am sure they will give you some technical help to eradicate the marks. This is highly unusual. Tell them you went by their directions on the bottles.

FEEDBACK to the rest of us.

No point for us to give you an answer, these chaps come across many problems and I am sure this will have an answer. I would also suggest detailing world.com actual professional experts on their as well. Also feedback. I am curious.


----------



## wallstreet

Go to: http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/sho ... 92&page=12


----------



## dooka

You shouldn't be getting dye transfer when cleaning most modern automotive leather, as it is sealed with a clear coat as such..

Heat is the trick to cleaning leather, either a hot towel or steam cleaner..

I am currently using Zirconite leather cleaner I got from my local brown brothers to try..

Very good stuff..

LTT products are also very good on leather..

Once clean, protect your leather with a protector, NOT a conditioner. And then keep clean with just a damp clorh, or I dilute gliptone cleaner in a spray bottle, and use that for in between cleans..

Water is really the best stuff to clean leather with, and why are we all conditioning leather, when it is just dead skin, WATER WATERE WATER is what you want..

All the below have been cleaned with either Gliptone Leather Cleaner or Zirconite and a steam cleaner, be very careful with a steam cleaner though..


----------



## wallstreet

It doesn't look like dye it looks like dirt, then darkening from the conditioner. If you look on gliptones sight you will see the bit about testing and how to test leather.

Look forward to hear what gliptones reply is to you!


----------



## JohnnyW

Any reply/feedback from Gliptone on this? Been a while.... :wink:


----------



## wallstreet

JohnnyW said:


> Any reply/feedback from Gliptone on this? Been a while.... :wink:


I think it was a concern with the way she cleaned not they product. Read dookas comment. I sent her Gliptones details to contact the UK owner who has sold it for 17 years approx. First problem I have heard but I question they way it was cleaned.


----------



## Blackice

I use the same combination (Gliptone) on my tan baseball leather with excellent results (follow instructions on the bottles)??


----------



## mayweather

Just read the post regarding Liquid Leather and the Baseball seats.last week It used the Liquid Leather cleaner on my TT coupe seats (black). They werent bad but thought i would give them a fresh new look. However, after following instructions posted on both the bottle and here on the 'How to leather Clean (Show and Shine), i am not thrilled at the results! the drivers seat bolster area has now lost some colouration. In a patch about 4 inches in diameter it appears as though it has shed a layer of skin (like when you peel after tanning!!) and now a greyish white scuffed area remains where the black has peeled. I heated the seats thoroughly prior to applying the cleaner which i worked into the leather gently with a soft brush and then wiped down as instructed. . After a disapointing attempt, i have now had to reluctantly order the 'scuffmaster' product hoping that i can restor/dye the patchy are back to a nice matt black colour. The only thing I can think of is that perhaps a previous owner used a dye product (maybe a Scuffmaster) and the Liquid Leather cleaner remove the dye when i manipulated it into the bolster with a soft brush. I too would be interested to hear the views / advice from Gliptones

Has anybody experienced anything similar with this product?

Please advise me on use of scuffmaster/dye. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steveupton

mayweather said:


> Just read the post regarding Liquid Leather and the Baseball seats.last week It used the Liquid Leather cleaner on my TT coupe seats (black). They werent bad but thought i would give them a fresh new look. However, after following instructions posted on both the bottle and here on the 'How to leather Clean (Show and Shine), i am not thrilled at the results! the drivers seat bolster area has now lost some colouration. In a patch about 4 inches in diameter it appears as though it has shed a layer of skin (like when you peel after tanning!!) and now a greyish white scuffed area remains where the black has peeled. I heated the seats thoroughly prior to applying the cleaner which i worked into the leather gently with a soft brush and then wiped down as instructed. . After a disapointing attempt, i have now had to reluctantly order the 'scuffmaster' product hoping that i can restor/dye the patchy are back to a nice matt black colour. The only thing I can think of is that perhaps a previous owner used a dye product (maybe a Scuffmaster) and the Liquid Leather cleaner remove the dye when i manipulated it into the bolster with a soft brush. I too would be interested to hear the views / advice from Gliptones
> 
> Has anybody experienced anything similar with this product?
> 
> Please advise me on use of scuffmaster/dye. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I cleaned my silver napper leather with the glipton gentle cleaner on Sunday and had no problems, used an old soft nailbrush as per the instructions. Is it possible that the leather in your car has been treated with a leather dye to cover up previous wear? If so, most leather cleaners will remove some of this, only the best dyes are resilient to cleaning.

Scuffmaster gets good reviews and so does Swissol although haven't used either yet myself.


----------



## mayweather

I think you may have hit the nail on the head Steve. Im beginning to think that the cleaner has removed dye that was used on a previous treatment by a previous owner. Ive now received my Scuffmaster dye so will try that this weekend and see how that goes. Thanks for your input.


----------

